# string over net



## plonki (19. Dez 2005)

hallo liebe java freunde... ich habe ein projekt geplant... ich hatte vor eine art java instang messenger für ein lokales netzwerk zu programmieren. 
meine idee war folgende... ein pc fungiert als server mit einer server.java datei.... die anderen pcs erhalten einen client. der client kann auf den server zugreifen... z.b. ich schick dem server eine message, er empfängt den string... und gibt mir z.b. ne meldung, string erfolgreich angekommen!

könnte mir bitte jemand sagen wie ich das angehen soll??

ein bisschen code wäre super


tausend dank
plonki


----------



## Beni (19. Dez 2005)

Ein bisschen Eigeninitiative wäre super

FAQ


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Dez 2005)

Gott sei Dank hast du dir nicht vorgenommen, eine Mondrakete zu bauen, darüber gibts weit weniger Bücher. :wink: 
Schau dann auch mal hier hinein: http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel5/javainsel16_000.htm#Xxx999378


----------



## plonki (19. Dez 2005)

ich dachte an einige codeschnipsel und nicht an das komplette serverpaket


----------



## André B. (19. Dez 2005)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6033

da gibts ein komplettes beispiel, was du nur umbauen musst


----------

